# NCEES 531 Power



## brandzimm (Oct 18, 2014)

Please help! I have read all of the previous forums on this question. I understand the solution NCEES has but I want to know why the solution I have does not work (see attachment). Its keep me up day and night. I'm taking the Power Exam in Columbia, SC 10/24 so the faster the help the better. I have used several different reference manuals and I am just not getting why MY solution does not work. Thanks in advance! lease:

NCEES 531.pdf


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 18, 2014)

Your error is in calculating S1-Phase. You are correct in using S=VI*. However, the "V" you should be using there is the voltage across the impedance which is (-288.67+j288.67). When multiplied by I*, the single phase apparent power lost is 0+j3333 MVAR.


----------



## brandzimm (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow. I guess that makes complete sence. I used that Voltage to calculate I. Not sure why I couldn't find this type of solution anywhere but it obviously works. After a minor tweak atleast.

Thank you very much. 1 more week until I can stop working PE problems in my dreams.


----------

